# Lathe Tools - Back to the grind



## ducdon (Jul 20, 2022)

A friend found me a super deal on an auction site for a Baldor Carbide Grinder and recently I came by some pieces of carbide. I know there's nothing new about grinding your own tools or making your own brazed tool bits but since I have the stuff to do it. Why not? My first attempt. Still a work in progress. Hey it works.


----------

